# Butterfly and super delta betta



## wombatgirl (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm still kind of a newbie when it comes to bettas. I've figured out what a crown tail, a half moon and a veil tail are, but I'm still a little lost on what exactly the definition of a butterfly and a super delta betta are. Can anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Butterfly is a pattern. The Betta is a solid color and then around 2/3 of the fins are clearish white. A super delta is almost a HM but not a full 180*.

Can someone also tell me the difference between a super delta and a delta? I was always confused with that.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

If you look in my albums, Féileacán is my butterfly veiltail. He's got a red body, and his fins are red with white. He's not a perfect butterfly, but that pattern is considered a butterfly (though very sloppy).

Super Deltas I believe are the closest you can get to being a halfmoon without it actually being a halfmoon. Deltas in general are anything under 180 degrees, I believe. I don't know the exact difference between Super and regular Deltas, other than maybe the degree of spread. No idea where the cutoff is.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Isn't that the same thing? :S Oh, well. I need to go to sleep now... Ugh. Maybe SDeTs just have sharp caudels then.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I think there's a degree of spread cutoff, but like I said, I have no idea XD anything under X degrees is Delta, anything between 180 and X degrees is Super Delta? *shrug*


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

In order by measure of degrees of caudal spread is Delta< Super Delta<Half Moon. Delta is a fish with a caudal tail with straight edges etc. with a caudal spread under 130, I think, SD is from 130 to 179 degrees, and halfmoon is 180 degrees.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope I helped.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is my Super Delta with butterfly.
His caudal fins don't have the full 180 degrees flare, but is rather a few less. Also, the butterfly is the white around him,










So, I'd say a delta is a lot less than a Super, probably I'd say they're maybe at a 100 degree, and a supr is anywhere from there to 179.

And halfmoons are 180, Over halfmoons are more.


----------



## wombatgirl (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the info!


----------

